# What do you think of Honda Generators



## Hawkdriver (Jul 30, 2005)

I want to purchase a Honda EU2000i generator for home backup/camping. I would like to get some opinions or pro/cons from anyone with experience with these generators. 

The biggest drawbacks that I can see are the high price and smaller output. 

Otherwise, they are have many good attributes like: small size, lightweight, low fuel consumption, clean power output, and easy starting.

Any thoughts, TIA


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

I only have good things to say about Honda Generators. I use to go hunting with a guy that had one, and we used it at our hunting camp to power lights that we had strung up around the camp and to provide power for a small camper. We kept the generator down in a hole in the ground with a piece of plywood over it to deaden some of the noise (we also had the exhaust running out through a piece of flexible pipe so the motor didn't drown in it's own exhaust). As long as you kept gas and oil in that thing, it would run for days without a problem.

I've also had good luck with the Coleman Powermate portable generators. I have one similar to this one and it runs great. It's small enough for one person to move around even with a full tank of gas, and it's actually pretty quiet. The hardest use that that generator ever saw was powering 4 300W halogen lights at my friend's wedding reception and it handled running like this for 3 hours. One of the features that I really love about the generator is that it can provide both AC and DC power and even comes with a set of jumpers to charge a battery.


----------



## steider (Aug 1, 2005)

I am a small engine mechanic for a excavating company. We only use Honda Generators 5000Watts to 6500 Watts. They are the BEST.


----------



## UncleTom (Aug 29, 2004)

Are honda generators 1800 rpm or 3600 rpm? I would like a generator also but all the portables i see are 3600 rpm. I would like the quiet 1800 ones.


----------



## Hawkdriver (Jul 30, 2005)

It seems most people think that a Honda generator is reliable and worth the extra money. I guess if my power needs go up I can just buy a second one and run it in parallel. Thanks for the replies. :thumbsup:


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

UncleTom said:


> Are honda generators 1800 rpm or 3600 rpm? I would like a generator also but all the portables i see are 3600 rpm. I would like the quiet 1800 ones.


 3600 revolutions per minute, unless otherwise set.

i do think the honda generators are pretty good.


----------

